# Friggin geese



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

A couple of well placed fox decoys or fox 3D targets should take care of the issue


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

People train dogs to put the run on them.
https://www.nytimes.com/1994/06/12/...og-that-does-the-trick-with-canada-geese.html


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya, our neighborhood went from celebrating the introduction of geese and putting out feeders to chasing them away. A couple of doors up the street got mobbed by 50 or so geese and couldn't walk outside from so much poo. 

Once the feeders were eliminated the geese in our area seemed to move on. I only see them occasionally passing through. Towards town there is a large lawn along the highway next to a large commercial building and I assume their frequent visits are to feed on whatever is on that lawn. In your case the playing field is probably their feeding ground. Some research could tell you what it is on that field that is attracting them then maybe eliminating the food source would eliminate the geese.

Your local wildlife department may also have some advice.

Instead of the loud cannon maybe a flash device might scare them. This link was interesting and mentioned golf course issues. Talking to those people could be helpful.
https://www.birdbgone.com/blog/the-easy-way-to-keep-geese-out-of-your-ponds-and-fields/

Bud


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

The only real way I've ever heard of is the shotgun. 

There's a business nearby with a big pond, and they've (allegedly) spent ten's of thousands of dollars on trained dogs, swan decoys, fox decoys, sound machines, etc. And the geese remain. 

Is there anything luring them in? Large body of water or food source?


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

My FIL puts firecrackers in a sling shot and aims it their direction. They always come back though.

I've also heard that flashing lights interrupt their sleep and makes them go elsewhere. "Away with Geese" is one brand. It flashes every 2 seconds. They make one that floats on water as well. Pretty expensive though.

Sonic repellents may work. I use them in my yard for squirrels and woodpeckers that like my house. They work great. I used to be woken up every morning by squirrels running up my house. After the sonic device, no more squirrels. Woodpeckers no longer peck on and damage my wood beams.

Reflective ribbon will keep them off the stands.

My FIL uses this now on his beach and it works very well: Reflective Ribbon Bird Repellent (Amazon)


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a good thing the OP made clear that he was talking about geese - the first sentence could increasingly describe me.

There isn't anything in particular in the grass that is attracting them - the grass is the attraction. They are primarily herbivores and eat grasses and grains. Also, nice, soft open lawns suit them; they are easy on their feet and they get a good field of view against predators. I'm sorry I can't offer a definitive solution. Many people have tried many different methods with varied results. Not maintaining the field would help but that's probably not that great for a sports field. You can get an attachment for commercial ground-keeping equipment that picks up the poop. The one thing I have heard having some success is motion activated sprinklers. I'm not sure why you are getting poop in stands - is it air-drop or are they resting up there?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My community has dealt with geese for years. They've tried everything. Some things work temporarily but they always return.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It would help to know where you are located and what kind of geese. 

In the U.S the USDA has jurisdiction over Canada geese because they are a protected species under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.

If you live in the U.S., you can petition the USDA to remove them. It they make a determination that the geese are causing property damage, they will round them up and remove them.

You should be aware that if the area is part of their migratory course, they will return.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Better check with your local fish and wildlife/game dept. before taking any drastic measures. Those fellars frown on people messing with their wild critters. And will probably help advise a solution.


----------



## SlamJammington (Mar 16, 2018)

NickTheGreat said:


> The only real way I've ever heard of is the shotgun.
> 
> There's a business nearby with a big pond, and they've (allegedly) spent ten's of thousands of dollars on trained dogs, swan decoys, fox decoys, sound machines, etc. And the geese remain.
> 
> Is there anything luring them in? Large body of water or food source?


Not really. They're just kind of hanging out in the field. There's no real food or anything, which confuses me on why they're there.


----------



## SlamJammington (Mar 16, 2018)

Drachenfire said:


> It would help to know where you are located and what kind of geese.
> 
> In the U.S the USDA has jurisdiction over Canada geese because they are a protected species under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.
> 
> ...


Boise, Idaho and Canadian Geese


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like a good project for a robotics team, an autonomous barking dog that goes screaming around the field as needed. For an off the shelf option I saw a couple of brands of Robotic Lawn Mowers that could be programmed for time of day operation. But a Robotics team could get very Goose specific with some contraption.

More searching and saw this from 2013: http://www.valleybreeze.com/2013-09...aranteed-scatter-geese-shs-field#.WqxSA7g_yMQ

You might be able to contact them to see how it worked. This is the product link:
https://www.awaywithgeese.com/

Bud


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

SlamJammington said:


> Not really. They're just kind of hanging out in the field. There's no real food or anything, which confuses me on why they're there.


They friggin eat crabgrass and weeds. :surprise: Then they fertilize. :wink2:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

SlamJammington said:


> Boise, Idaho and Canadian Geese


I strongly urge you to contact Game and Wildlife or the USDA and see what your options are. As Greg pointed out they take violation of wildlife protection rules and laws very seriously.


----------

